# Reich(?) Tap Connector / Tail sourcing problem



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all! I hope you are having a nice day!

I have managed to break one of the push fit connectors that allows the connection of water pipe to the tap in my motorhome bathroon tap - 
I am unsure of the make of the tap, but it seems common for the 1991 era hymer 544. Assuming it was a Reich tap, I bought some connectors on Ebay, only to find the diameter to be 10mm, and the required connector is 8mm dia.

I am having no joy in finding a replacement part - Can anyone help? or is it new tap time?

Photos hopefully below


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

*Bathroom Tap - Connectors problem*

Hi all,.

I posted this in another part of the forum, but I think it may get a better response here:

_Mod Note. Have merged the two threads for you so you will get an even better response with luck!_

If anyone can help, or has an old spare (with or without tap!), I would be interested.

Cheers


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

lordgaz, you have pm.
Roger


----------



## lordgaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you Roger. I contacted Reich UK who provided a part number and a local agent.

Fingers crossed I can solve this one now.


----------

